# Zipp is releasing an OD2 Stem



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

For those of you who were looking for another option, it looks like Zipp is releasing their Service Course SL stem in 1.25 diameter, the SL-OS: Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Stems | Service Course SL-OS Stem

Might possibly be the best looking of the OD2 stems out there. Pity I just got a Syntace for my Propel.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Woah that thing is a tank. Much like my $3000 "climbing" wheels that weigh over 1500 grams lol. 
I heard OD2 was being phased out. Could be wrong on that though.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

SirBenno said:


> Woah that thing is a tank. Much like my $3000 "climbing" wheels that weigh over 1500 grams lol.
> I heard OD2 was being phased out. Could be wrong on that though.


Where did you hear this from?


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Just a brief glance at the Giant website and it seems not a single mountain bike has overdrive 2 anymore. Thank gawd. Probably will go away very soon on the road too I would suspect.


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

OD2 is gone for mountain bikes and will only come on the high end road bikes in the future.


----------

